# Sharp soundbar won't kick in like it ought



## thereisnobo (Sep 4, 2012)

I recently purchased a Sharp LC-46SV50U bundled with the HT-SL75 sound system. I cannot seem to get the audio to kick in when the TV is turned on. I tried hooking everything up with an ARC setup (HDMI from PS3 to speaker and out to TV). That didn't work at all 

After poking at it a couple other ways, I settled on hooking the speakers up to the darn headphone jack of the TV. The speakers will kick in about half the time when the TV is turned on, but more often than not, I have to ever so slightly unplug the audio cord from the headphone jack and back in to get everything to life. Should be noted that I've got a cable box hooked up to the available RCA jacks as well. Any thoughts, clues, or ideas to make this thing function consistently? It's a budget setup, to be sure, but when it behaves, it works famously.


----------



## thereisnobo (Sep 4, 2012)

Guess it falls into the oddity/fluke category.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You should be able to connect via HDMI. PS3 to HDMI input, then HDMI output to the TV. The system plays the audio, and passes the video.

If it's not working, you have a HDMI cables backwards, the system is configured incorrectly, or the unit is faulty. 

Better to get it setup correctly now, especially in case it's faulty, so you can have it serviced/replaced under warranty.


----------



## thereisnobo (Sep 4, 2012)

Hrmm. . .

Diagrams were pretty straightforward as far as hookup goes, but I'll give it another go.

My other minor concern is that my cable box (non-HD for now. Not upgrading til after I move soon) is hooked up to the lone set of RCA inputs. Figure it won't get any benefit of the soundbar. :-/

I'll poke at it some more and let know.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You may also want to test with different cables. I've only ever seen cables affect video quality and shouldn't matter for audio, but you never know.


----------



## thereisnobo (Sep 4, 2012)

I got in touch with Sharp tech support. According to them, this particular model of TV does not have an ARC-enabled HDMI port. Odd, because the manual seemed to indicate otherwise, but that's the word from the maker.

I'll get my hands on another audio cable to see if that makes a difference in the whole system not kicking in part. 

Thanks for the suggestions and input. I'll definitely keep this place in the bookmarks for future bits and pieces I run across.


----------

